# Free Rabbit pelts in NW Indiana



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I will have rabbit pelts on an ongoing basis (small amounts) starting in the next 2 weeks. Amounts will range from 5---20 or more at a time. I would like for someone to pick these up on the day we process IF possible--otherwise you will have to explain to me how to keep them for you if it is not to much of a hassle.
THESE ARE FREE TO WHOEVER CAN USE THEM. 
I am located near SouthBend/Laporte Indiana. 
I sure hope someone can use them, as I hate throwing anything away.
The pelts are from Californian rabbits with NZ added in possibly in the next couple of months. 
I have never put anything on the barter board, so please bear with me on responses.
Thanks!
P.S. Almost forgot! Pelts will be from fryer age rabbits (4-5 lb range...9- 10 weeks old)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

though I'm not in the market - if you need to hang on to the pelts for a while, just rinse them very well (get the blood off) then squeeze the excess water out (don't wring), roll hair side in and put in a freezer ziplock bag (I use the gallon size and pack as many in one as will fit) and toss in the freezer. They will keep a very long time this way.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish I was closer I'd take all of them for fly material. You should check into producers of fly tying materials to see if they'd want them, they would pay you for them to. I can send you some companies names I purchase from if you'd like.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I would love to have them I am located in Osceola. PM me for more specific information as to where you are located please. I know a few others that would put these to use also. Thanks!


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

The lady in Hamlet that runs the little cafe makes coonskin caps for a local furbuyer. You might check with her, she may even pay something for them. Good luck.


----------

